# The best bike for hunting



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Just found this ad. If you need a rig to get around and road hunt this is for you :mrgreen: 
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... cat=&lpid=


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Touch em all (Dec 2, 2009)

That is some funny stuff. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

That dude is going to sell a $15 bike for $100 because of that add. That was hilarious. Dickless Lizard, I might have to start using that. :lol:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

-BaHa!- but you wont catch me on that nadd buster. :O—–-: Ive learned my lesson with bikes and hunting!

_/O


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

That guy's got some marketing skills!!! HAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAH -_O-


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmmmm its been pulled... thats odd. :wink:


----------

